# mysql Multiple line insert



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

I have the following code, only showing two lines 

```
insert into spotting (id, date, uname, location, type, registration,make,model,engine,operator,eng_make,eng_model,eng_vari,eng_num,role,config,icao,modes,ff,secal,unotes,anotes,viewable)  
SELECT id, lastSeen, 'David', 'KirKby Radar', 'Radar', 'G-AAAA','','','','','','','','','','','','44083b','','','','V1.121','Yes' FROM `adsb_logs` WHERE icao = '44083b';
insert into spotting (id, date, uname, location, type, registration,make,model,engine,operator,eng_make,eng_model,eng_vari,eng_num,role,config,icao,modes,ff,secal,unotes,anotes,viewable)  
SELECT id, lastSeen, 'David', 'KirKby Radar', 'Radar', 'G-AAAB','','','','','','','','','','','','44083b','','','','V1.121','Yes' FROM `adsb_logs` WHERE icao = '44083c';
```
i have around 170,000 lines I need to run daily. do I really have to run 

```
insert into spotting (id, date, uname, location, type, registration,make,model,engine,operator,eng_make,eng_model,eng_vari,eng_num,role,config,icao,modes,ff,secal,unotes,anotes,viewable)
```
prior to each line, thereby making the script 340,000 rows....


----------



## Hostechsupport (Nov 2, 2011)

The code seems correct but confirm it with your DB admin/Developer once.


----------

